# Free Download Windows 2000 Professional



## Khokhar80 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi,

I have problem with my Windows 2000 Professional. I am sorry to say that immediately i don't have CD to re-install. I need help in finding on Internet for free download Windows 2000 Professional.

Anybody, knows free download site for this Operating System. 

Thanks

Manzoor


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome Khokhar80.................. 

I don't really think your going to have much luck in this endeavor..........:no:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

At least not in this forum.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*heh*

windows does not allow the ability to access that for free.

because of that, there isnt any legal ways to get it.

if anyone told you where one was, they would be taking part in illegal software sharing...

you can however get many different versions of linux free, without risk of violating the law.


~BoB~


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Pirating software is not allowed on the forums, nor is pointing to a site that is made for this.


----------

